# BIG Jungle...



## craig.a.c (Jul 11, 2005)

Found this on an American site. The snake measured 9-1/2" and wieghed in at 20lbs.


----------



## craig.a.c (Jul 11, 2005)

How big are the jungles that people on here own?


----------



## instar (Jul 11, 2005)

Isnt that rather lrge for jungle? I thought they were average 6/7 ft? is it pure? :twisted:


----------



## jimbo (Jul 11, 2005)

its probably not a pure jungle if its that big, usually our ones are around 6 foot? i think


----------



## craig.a.c (Jul 11, 2005)

It didn't say if it was pure or not. I also thought that jungles grew to around 6-7ft also. Never heard of one any bigger then 6ft.


----------



## Stevo (Jul 11, 2005)

Its got a small head for a big python


----------



## craig.a.c (Jul 11, 2005)

Power fed ya reckon???


----------



## Kingii (Jul 11, 2005)

Nice pic.. I didn't know Carl Barron was into reptiles :lol: :lol:


----------



## Switch (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: RE: BIG Jungle...*



Stevo said:


> Its got a small head for a big python



Good sign its been overfed since birth, power feeding

Not a bad looking set of enclosures and hatchling setup in the background


----------



## NCHERPS (Jul 11, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: BIG Jungle...*

There's a monster Jungle at the Currumban wildlife park on the Gold coast. Not as long as that one, but similar girth.

Anyone else seen this snake? 

I have a picture of it somewhere, I will try to dig it out.

Neil


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Jul 11, 2005)

how bout this sucker


----------



## NCHERPS (Jul 11, 2005)

Hate to tell you Azztec, that's not a Jungle! LOL!

Is that Stuart Barnes holding it?

Neil


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2005)

the Atherton jungle is the only one that grows to 6+ft. what call a true jungle should only be about 4 ft.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2005)

if anyone in there knows where i can get a black & white jungle (male) from i am will to pay good money for it .


----------



## craig.a.c (Jul 11, 2005)

iceman said:


> if anyone in there knows where i can get a black & white jungle (male) from i am will to pay good money for it .



In where? URS sells them some times.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2005)

i e-mail him to day an he dosen't know when he will get another one.


----------



## BROWNS (Jul 11, 2005)

Here's a few pics of the biggest jungle i've had or seen...he was 8 foot easy and more girth than the US jungle but he'd been powerfed and died from fatty liver disease.He was huge and queit as they come,it was a sad day when he died and i'd only had him 6 months or so.

Anyway pics should give an idea on size as well as colour and his head was in the right proportion for his body size...
















sorry for the poor pics but you get the idea..


----------



## instar (Jul 11, 2005)

LOl kingii, looks like him! :lol:


----------



## serpenttongue (Jul 11, 2005)

NCHERPS said:


> Is that Stuart Barnes holding it?



Definately looks like Stuart.


----------



## foxysnake (Jul 11, 2005)

Just shows some snakes out there a freaks in relation 2 their size! I can't wait till I come across sumthing really oversized occuring naturally out bush, hav'nt yet but I'm still keeping my fingers crossed!!


----------



## diamond_python (Jul 12, 2005)

> Hate to tell you Azztec, that's not a Jungle! LOL!



Going by the name of Azztech's pic, I don't think he was implying it was a jungle  lol

I think he was merely showing the size of the bhp


----------



## NCHERPS (Jul 12, 2005)

diamond_python said:


> > Hate to tell you Azztec, that's not a Jungle! LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you reckon? LOL! I think you might be right  .


----------

